# Back to what's right!!!



## gt1911 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to share that I had traded in my Pt1911 for an easier to carry glock 23. Let me just say that I was a tard, I will admitt it. Well the glock was not what I tought it would be. I had fired one before and was pretty good with it, but it was no 1911. To bring a happy ending to this story...I TRADED THE GLOCK FOR A RIA COMPACT .45. I love it....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I stopped carrying 1911s in favor of Glocks and never went back. I grant that the 1911 is flatter and has a better trigger, but I prefer the greater reliability of the modern design.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

now if only we could get a single stack, 9mm glock. wouldn't that just be the [email protected]#t!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

brisk21 said:


> now if only we could get a single stack, 9mm glock. wouldn't that just be the [email protected]#t!!


I would buy one, no question.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

GT, I guess I have to lean in your direction some. I too prefer the 1911 as a combat weapon. But the Glock is also an excellent pistol. I have a model 36 in 45 ACP and it shoots well. I think I might consider a single stack 9mm too, if Glock made one ala the model 36 and they could make it even thinner.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i don't want this 1911 thread to turn into a glock thread so i am going to post a reply there


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been all Glock for years, before that I had a couple 1911's and others--now with four Glocks and one SIG, I'm really wanting to get that PT1911 bad! Go figure? It's not going to replace any of my current pistols--just add to the collection.


----------



## gt1911 (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys don't take me the wrong way I'm not trying to bash glock. I think Glocks are great handguns, I probably shot more than 3000 rds through mine without an issue. I have just come to the conclusion that I like 1911s a bit more.


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

gt1911 said:


> Just wanted to share that I had traded in my Pt1911 for an easier to carry glock 23. Let me just say that I was a tard, I will admitt it. Well the glock was not what I tought it would be. I had fired one before and was pretty good with it, but it was no 1911. To bring a happy ending to this story...I TRADED THE GLOCK FOR A RIA COMPACT .45. I love it....


Welcome back to the old American warhorse; still kicking at close to 100 years old and second to none:smt1099
I really like the compact size 1911 (mine is an Officer's ACP). Funny thing is I probably wouldn't have ever bought one if it were not for a Glock 27. I had purchased one then, after use , decided it wasn't what I wanted. Ordered a sub compact PX4, but got fed up with Beretta continually pushing back it's release. The shop had the used OACP on display so I transfered the funds to it and have never looked back! I was surprised at how much better it carries for me than my mid size 1911. It has proven accurate and reliable as well.
Regards,
Greg


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome back to the light, always good to repent and turn away from the dark side!


----------

